# Penis "sticking" to "other parts" - remedy?



## vachi73 (Mar 26, 2009)

My 5 yo intact son has been walking around holding his penis CONSTANTLY ... despite our pleas/recommendations that maybe it wasn't such a great idea to go to kindergarten holding his privates. LOL

Anyway -- today, I finally got an explanation for WHY he seems to be fixated: he says that part of his penis is sticking to other parts of his penis. From what I can discern, I think he means that the overhanging foreskin (his seems to be average length overhang, but I don't have a lot of comparisons) gets rolled up onto the shaft of his penis. If not that, then the overhang gets stuck to his scrotum.

Anyway -- the exact location/parts aren't as important as this: what might help prevent stickage? Baby powder came to mind, would that be appropriate/OK? Or too irritating?

If it matters, he's about 70-80% retractible.

TIA!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have any suggestions, although I'd think that either baby powder or a bit of straight corn starch would work.

I will say, though - don't necessarily expect that the constant penis holding will stop if the sticking does. Neither of my boys have/had this problem, but they both held/played with their penises a lot. I don't think I've ever known a little boy who didn't, to be honest.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Personally, I'd go with cornstarch over talc. Either way, it is possible that adding too much powder can invite yeast infections. Doesn't everything always sound darned if you do, darned if you don't









I just wouldn't let HIM put it on-- a 5 yo and a box of powder







But a slight dusting of the scrotum won't hurt. Btw, I'm gonna vote that the penis or foreskin is sticking to the scrotum. Retracting and getting stuck "up the shaft" or behind the glans is called paraphimosis and can be quite serious (restricts blood flow to the glans).


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I think many teachers would be used to seeing kids grabbing their crotches and grabbing crotches doesn't sometimes stop even at adulthood.

Young boys are more noticeable when they are doing it around K-2nd grade it comes less noticeable after then because they learn to keep hands off or find a way to do a scratch /itch privately .

Girls do the same thing so it's not only boys .

It should get better by the time he gets into 2nd grade .

Also, more cloth pants/shorts make it seem for him to grab his penis more but when he's wearing denim shorts/pants he not that too fascinated .


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Ds's does this but it isnt bothering him he just knows to reach down and unstick it before he can go pee







it is actually funny to see him do it. I would go with a tiny bit of powder wont take much I wouldnt think.

ETA link http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

If you use powder, either use a natural talc free cornstarch based one, like Burt's Bees for example, or just plain cornstarch.


----------



## vachi73 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm back for more info!

When I said "rolled back" I didn't mean retracted, I meant literally, rolled under starting from the end. Think of those blowing toys at some birthday parties that roll out when you blow, then roll up -- that kind of rolling.









I am LOL at myself trying to explain what I mean.

I think I'll try a TINY amount of Burt's Bees, which I do have in the closet already. Definitely NOT going to turn him (or his 3.5 y o brother) loose with the bottle.







Talk about more ways to be frustrated!!

Also, thanks for the advice about particular age (K-2 being common "holding" years) and clothing choices (cotton versus denim) ... though the latter doesn't seem to matter at all,







He just LOVES his penis SOOOO much!! (Happy for him, really, just wish he could isolate it to maybe 3 hours a day rather than 24/7 ...)


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah just put a little cornstarch on his scrotum and remind him to dab himself dry with a bit of toilet paper when he finishes peeing. If he pees and doesn't dab it dry it will make it moist and likely to stick to the scrotum, which is what he finds uncomfortable. Also, he is at a prime age for separation so he might be experiencing some discomfort or itching due to this natural developmental process and he probably just doesn't know how to vocalize what he is feeling yet. Here is a thread that talks about separation:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...893&highlight=


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah, the "joys" of having external genitalia during the summertime.









If a guy has been particularly active and sweating a lot, frequently his bits will be so stuck together that they'll look like a Jello mold (or more accurately, an aspic) when he takes off his underwear just before getting in the tub at night. This is why some guys prefer boxers over briefs, as boxers tend to lessen the incidence of the "Jello mold" syndrome because they offer little or no confining support the way briefs do.

Now, back to the OP's question: What generally works best for me in such "sticky situations" is excusing myself to the nearest restroom where I can fully un-stick everything from everything else and be a lot more comfortable... for a while. Not only is this method much more effective than tugging at myself through my clothes, it's also somewhat more polite in mixed company.

Powder can help some, but only up to a point. If one is _really_ sweating, then powder will just end up as icky little strings of dough on one's privates.









However, if one must use powder I'd say go with talcum rather than corn starch because corn starch will make any fungus present grow like Audrey II from _Little Shop Of Horrors_.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

BamaDude! You are so funny! I totally understand the "jello mold" thing as my 15 month old's parts looked just like that yesterday after I took off a particularily wet diaper.


----------

